# 13 year old male losing bladder control



## mongovb (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, Im obviously new here and havent had time to research to much. My 13 year old male has had a couple of accidents. Both times he just gets up and starts walking, I assume towards the back door, and as soon as he gets up, he lets loose peeing while he is walking. This is odd behavior for him since he has been house broken since he was 1. Also when he needs to go out, he always lets us know except for those 2 times so far. My wife says he is peeing more often. He has had skin issues for a couple of years now and is on Thorazine for low thyroid issues. Can anybody offer any ideas? I guess its time to get him into the vet again.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would get him to the vet and do some bloodwork on him. There is some medication they can put him on if it is incontinence issues.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He might also have a UTI. Keep us posted


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others and take him to the vet. It could be several issues.


----------



## mongovb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sorry I havent responded. I have been traveling. My wife is with him now and he seems to be fine. I will have to get him in when I get back. What worries me is how old he is. It would break both our hearts to have to put him down. I also wonder if its behavioral. We recently rescued a 2 year old chihuahua who has become the center of attention lately due to his newness to the household. Our other golden past peacefully at home from inoperable liver cancer, she was 13.


----------



## Ridgegal (Jun 3, 2012)

I am interested in finding out if there is a solution since our 14 year old Golden is having the same issues you explained. She is also on Thyroid meds and has had a skin condition for about 2 years.


----------



## mongovb (Jul 11, 2011)

Since then we have not had an issue with him urinating. We switched over to a different food, a Rachel Ray brand, that has been one of only a couple of foods that agrees with his stomach. We do have issues with him not holding his bowels if we dont let him out within a couple hours of eating or first thing in the morning. Before even with the expensive food, he had diarrhea or soft stools all the time.

On an unrelated matter, he also suffered from chronic ear infections. Many trips to the vet always seemed to be a temporary fix. I treated his hear with a remedy called blue powder solution and has been gone ever since. Just incase yours has the same problems. You can get everything over the counter.

Blue Powder Ear Treatment


----------



## Ridgegal (Jun 3, 2012)

*Another Ear infection Solution*

Thanks for the tip on Blue Powder Ear Treatment. On the advice of a dog sitter, I have been giving my Golden Vanilla Yogurt every evening as a snack. No ear infections and her ears stay so clean. Hope this helps other - it really works for us!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If you do take him back to the vet's, you should probably catch a urine specimen for them. That will help the appointment be more comprehensive. If possible, stop by the vet's and pick up a specimen bottle. 

You can catch the stream with a clean disposable cup and put a plastic bag over your hand for protection.


----------



## mongovb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ridgegal said:


> Thanks for the tip on Blue Powder Ear Treatment. On the advice of a dog sitter, I have been giving my Golden Vanilla Yogurt every evening as a snack. No ear infections and her ears stay so clean. Hope this helps other - it really works for us!


I heard that to, but, he has such a sensitive stomach Im afraid to find out if there are side effects. Since treating him with the blue powder solution, he hasnt had another infection since.


----------

